# FYI, Recall notice on the 17



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

You should check your vin# over at the Recall Center too I suggest!

https://my.gm.com/recalls


----------



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

Funny you should say that. I did Monday and there was nothing.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

JDH said:


> Funny you should say that. I did Monday and there was nothing.


I have scoured the Internet and can't find a single mention of this anywhere aside from yours. Can you post the full message?


----------



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

Ask and ye shall receive,
This is the version that posted to the Owner Center today:
[h=4]The following recalls and programs have been found for your 2017 Chevrolet Cruze[/h] 

 VIN: 1G1BH5SE8H7XXXXXX
 Results last updated: Dec 29, 2017
 Recalls and/or programs for your vehicle in which repairs have not been completed are listed below.
[h=5]Safety & Non-Compliance Recalls[/h]  What's this?  




*GM Recall #:*
N172118140
 



 


*Date Issued:*
Nov 01, 2017
 


*Recall Title:*
 Diesel Particulate Matter Sensor Diagnostic Fault
*Recall Description:*
General Motors has decided to conduct a Voluntary Emission Recall involving certain 2016 model year Chevrolet Colorado, GMC Canyon; 2017 model year Chevrolet Express, GMC Savana; 2017-2018 model year Chevrolet Colorado, Cruze, Silverado HD, GMC Canyon, Sierra HD and 2018 model year Chevrolet Equinox, GMC Terrain vehicles, equipped with a diesel engine. The engine control module in these vehicles may not properly diagnose a fault in the exhaust particulate matter sensor. Additionally, a subset of these vehicles, certain 2017 model year Chevrolet Silverado HD and GM Sierra HD vehicles, may in rare instances exhibit a condition in which the engine surges up to 2,800 RPM during vehicle coast or vehicle braking.
*Repair Description:*
Program the engine control module, and transmission control module when applicable.
[HR][/HR] *Recall Status: * INCOMPLETE


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

You probably won't find anything on the internet or even the onstar websight. 

Mine had the famous 3rd brake light thing. It was never listed but the dealer knew about it.


----------



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

She took it in this week and it was just a software update. No parts were changed.


----------



## Ssorange (Feb 19, 2018)

I just got this on my '18 Equinox Diesel. It says its voluntary but it included a letter from the state of California that said my registration will be canceled because it is an emissions recall......Anyone that has had it fixed notice any change in power or fuel economy? Does anyone know more specifics on the recall?


----------



## rry3158652 (Jan 23, 2018)

Had my 2018 HB TD done this week, see attached copy of service. No changes noticed in performance etc. since


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Ssorange said:


> I just got this on my '18 Equinox Diesel. It says its voluntary but it included a letter from the state of California that said my registration will be canceled because it is an emissions recall......Anyone that has had it fixed notice any change in power or fuel economy? Does anyone know more specifics on the recall?


 Hey why not post that letter right here. Very strange that the State of California would cancel your registration over a separating Axle shaft or whatever else you claim they said. Now THAT would make a great lawsuit, forget about any Lemon Law or Buyback program!


----------



## HondaTech2016 (Apr 20, 2017)

rry3158652 said:


> Had my 2018 HB TD done this week, see attached copy of service. No changes noticed in performance etc. since[iurl="http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=255625&stc=1&d=1519325894"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds to me like the ECM isn't detecting a sensor is bad or not reading correctly. Probably just reprogramming to detect that fault if it happens. I've heard of some guys having a check engine light shortly after this. Waiting on my second oil change to take mine in.


----------



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Hey why not post that letter right here. Very strange that the State of California would cancel your registration over a separating Axle shaft or whatever else you claim they said. Now THAT would make a great lawsuit, forget about any Lemon Law or Buyback program!




What does a separating axle shaft have to do with emissions? Reread his post more closely.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

JDH said:


> What does a separating axle shaft have to do with emissions? Reread his post more closely.


Do you really believe California sent notice to *Ssorange* who just joined here hours ago, and this notice said Registration on the 2018 Equinox is going to be *cancelled* due to this voluntary recall and an emissions problem. Come on

Now your info in the original post was absolutely helpful!


----------



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Do you really believe California sent notice to *Ssorange* who just joined here hours ago, and this notice said Registration on the 2018 Equinox is going to be *cancelled* due to this voluntary recall and an emissions problem. Come on


Actually yes. I had to go get a friend's truck from California and bring it back to Texas when he transferred out there in the 90s because CalDMV wouldn't register it until he had some PVC valve recall done. Problem was the dealership could find no such recall in the database. Had to put it on a trailer until it crossed the state line or risk it getting impounded.

So nothing Cali threatens to do surprises me.



Eddy Cruze said:


> Now your info in the original post was absolutely helpful!


Thank you


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

JDH said:


> So nothing Cali threatens to do surprises me.


I live here man, 39.25 Million in this State. I do feel the pain, we have to deal with lot's of crap. As you know these Chevy Cars and Trucks have to meet strict Federal & California emissions standards, and we can't have trolls posting their own fake news about their registration being cancelled because of a Chevrolet TSB or a voluntary/mandatory recall


----------



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

Eddy Cruze said:


> I live here man, 39.25 Million in this State. I do feel the pain, we have to deal with lot's of crap. As you know these Chevy Cars and Trucks have to meet strict Federal & California emissions standards, and we can't have trolls posting their own fake news about their registration being cancelled because of a Chevrolet TSB or a voluntary/mandatory recall


I hope he does post the notice. Or perhaps someone else that has received a similar notice could post theirs.


----------

